# Paraphimosis reduction CPT?



## hsmith67

Doc used manual means in outpatient office to perform a reduction of paraphimosis. Is this an "included" service in the E&M or is there a separate CPT code that should be billed specifically for paraphimosis treatment/reduction?

Thanks,

Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## michelle.stepp

*paraphimosis reduction CPT*

i use 54450 foreskin manipulation including lysis of preputial adhesions and stretching.  in this the physician either stretches the foreskin back over the head of the penis onto the shart or insers a clamp between the foreskin and the head of the penis.  so this can be done manually.


----------

